# Pacific Smart Cart



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 24, 2010)

I know a couple people here have them..can you tell me the shaft lengths? Are they adjustable?

The web site says for minis 31-40 inchs. Is there another size up I could not find any info like that on the web site say from 36 to 46 or something?

Any info from those of you that have one would be great. It is a very expensive cart and I am looking to buy early next year but need to or would like to find one cart to meet the majority of my needs


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh you will love the Pacific!!! I have been to their shop in BC, and what workmanship! I am so very jealous...









A few friends of mine have pony and horse sized ones, and they love them. I do think they shafts are adjustable...as well as interchangable to marathon shafts. I would LOVE to haver one of these carts, but figure by the time I have everything I want on it, and have it shipped across the entire Country, it would cost close to $5000. Just not in my budget, I'm afraid.

I have decided to go wayyy cheaper, and build up from the GS Trail Cart. By the time I am finished with my modifications, this cart will cost me less then the most basic Smart Cart, including the shipping of the initial cart to me. I shall get the mini trail cart with the 24" steel wheels, and will buy small air bag shockes to replace the coil springs on it. A friend of mine is a welder by trade, and can make these shafts "replaceable", and make me a set of marathon shafts as well. One must sometimes "make do", and as I didn't scrimp on my two Country Carriage harnesses, I have to save somewhere.








GSCart


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 24, 2010)

That cart looks nice as well hmmmm the shaft length and being adjustable is important to me since I can not make multiple cart purchases and have B minis as well as ponies


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 24, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> That cart looks nice as well hmmmm the shaft length and being adjustable is important to me since I can not make multiple cart purchases and have B minis as well as ponies


Well, the Pacific is by far the better cart. Hmmm...for the price difference though, you could buy two of the GSCarts, one in each size. Just looked again, and they claim the mini cart will fit 30" to 36" minis. Worth a call to ask the exact dimentions and shaft sizes.


----------



## R Whiteman (Jul 24, 2010)

]We have used the same Smart Cart on horses from 32 to 4i inches at the last mane hair. I think they are the most adjustable cart one can buy. The Company stands behind the product without question. This is Levi he is 42 inch small pony,






This is the same cart with a 35 inch horse.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 25, 2010)

I love how the seat can be balanced too. It just ratchets fore and aft doesn't it?


----------



## Minimor (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, that's good to see Ron's photo of the 42" pony on the Smart Cart! We're planning to use ours on our ponies, but haven't got them driving yet so haven't had them hitched to it yet.

Our ponies range from 38" (they will likely grow more yet as they are just yearlings, I expect them to end up about 40") to 43" (again, those may grow a little more as they are 2 year olds now--expect them to quit about 44") and I see no reason why the Smart Cart won't fit them.

Our first cart was the standard one--well, at the time of purchase it was the only one they offered. It's got the 39" axle and 26" wheels. A year later they offered a longer axle (44" I think it is?) and bigger wheels (30"). We decided to stay with the 26" wheels and get the wider axle--we figure that will make the cart just a little more stable behind a bigger pony. I really do think the 26" wheels will work fine even with our bigger ponies, but buying the 30" wheels is always an option--would be cheaper than buying a whole new cart!

To answer your question about shaft length--the standard shafts are 44" at the longest setting. At the time we ordered our 2nd cart Bill at Pacific Carriages told me that they could make longer shafts if we need them. I haven't checked into that further--we will wait and see how the standard shafts fit once we actually try these bigger ponies on the cart. With the shape of the shafts I think they can be positioned a little further back on the horse than I would ordinarily have them with the regular EE cart and will still be okay, so chances are we won't need to order longer ones.

Sue--the seat does move back--don't know as I would describe it as ratcheting back--you loosen the bolts on each side and slide the seat to where you want it & then tighten the bolts again--very quick & easy. The cart comes with its own little wrench, so that is as handy as can be!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 25, 2010)

> Sue--the seat does move back--don't know as I would describe it as ratcheting back--you loosen the bolts on each side and slide the seat to where you want it & then tighten the bolts again--very quick & easy. The cart comes with its own little wrench, so that is as handy as can be!


I was watching one friend adjust his Pacific, and at the same time, another one adjusting her Bellcrown. It is the Bellcrown I think, that you just put a handle on, and turn it to adjust it, but I thought the Pacific had some kind of "adjuster" in the middle under the seat. Guess I wasn't watching as closely as I thought I was. LOL!


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 25, 2010)

R Whiteman said:


> ]We have used the same Smart Cart on horses from 32 to 4i inches at the last mane hair. I think they are the most adjustable cart one can buy. The Company stands behind the product without question. This is Levi he is 42 inch small pony,


Levi is beautiful!!!


----------



## R Whiteman (Jul 25, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Levi is beautiful!!!



Thank you. He is a pony I rescued at 17 years of age. He was a stallion so we gelded him and broke him to drive. As an unregistered pony, the only place we could show him was open shows (we don't have any) and CDEs. This was his first out. He was 18 yo here and this is the prototype Smart Cart. Currently he is teaching a very good friend in Oregon the joys of driving. He continues to be a "prince" of a pony.





Dorothy


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok I am really new to all this driving stuff so forgive me here but 44 inches for shafts seems very small? My mini mare who is a true 38 needs 60 inch shafts but is that cause it is a different kind of cart?

I do like the fact it adjusts and just seems all around sturdier and more well balanced then a regular EE cart and still presents a pretty picture

I am thinking we would use it on 36 inch minis up to my Shetlands who all but my MP (who I do not see us driving right away anyway) will be about 42-43 inches I am guessing so seeing it on your pony Levi does help a lot thanks


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 26, 2010)

> Ok I am really new to all this driving stuff so forgive me here but 44 inches for shafts seems very small? My mini mare who is a true 38 needs 60 inch shafts but is that cause it is a different kind of cart?


Holy smokes!!!




WHY does she need such a long shaft length?

A 60" shaft is what one would use for a 12hh pony!!

shaft length cart

In the picture of that 42" pony, I see absolutely nothing wrong with the 44" shafts. Most of my mini carts have 42" to 44" shafts. the only one with longer shafts is a custom cart I had made for my 38", now over-grown mini gelding, and they were made much too long by mistake, and are "only" 53". I had asked for 48", and that would of been _plenty _long...and he has a HUGE stride.

I do find that most all mini carts I have seen have rediculously long shafts for the size of the horse that is in them.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok again I must be confused then. Seems to me the "standard" is 44 inches for A or smaller minis-

54 inch for B minis and 60 inch for larger B minis or small ponies?

That is always how I see EE and show carts advertised?


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 26, 2010)

The 'standard' for Frontier and several other EE pipe carts is 48" for A sized; you can order a 'set' of 54" for B sized. I have used the 48" on all of my A driving horses, 32-34". I do know of someone who cut a couple of inches off of her Frontier 48" shafts, on the suggestion of an ADS clinician; they were still OK, though just a BIT short for my preference. I got a set of the 54" shafts for my fully-38" B mare; they were just right, IMO. Based on my experience, I'd say the two lengths are suitable for each height range.

The shafts on such carts are essentially 'straight' shafts, which are supposed to come just 'to' the point of the shoulder when hitched. The Pacific and several other more 'upscale' carts have more of a 'gig' type shaft(and sometimes, a true 'closed end' marathon shaft.) The marathon shafts are only supposed to come to the location of the harness saddle/tug loops, and the 'gooseneck' upward/outward curve of the gig type shafts means that they by design do not properly come to the point of the shoulder, meaning that they *could be* shorter that straight shafts and still be of a proper length.

It appears that the Smart Cart pictured with the Whiteman's lovely Levi is still suitable to his size; however, I would judge that he is about at tall a pony as it would work for...IOW,I do not see it being suitable for a 46"/vicinity pony, at least the cart as pictured. If yet larger wheels, a wider axle, and longer shafts were put on(and I have no idea whether or not that is a possibility, as I don't know the sizes/lengths of those parts of the (prototype)cart pictured), then perhaps it could be used for a pony another hand taller? When you consider a 36" to 42" height range, it would appear that the Smart Cart would probably be quite suitable.

Margo


----------



## R Whiteman (Jul 27, 2010)

The advertisements for the Smart cart list a range of horses sizes that the cart was designed to accommodate. Buying thinking you will be able to use them outside that range would be a mistake. We bought some of the first ones that the company made. They have added and changed things as the carts were used and people had a chance to give feedback. The company has been extremely easy to work with and I would not be surprised if they would be willing to make specialized parts for individual needs like longer shafts and larger wheels. The company would be able to tell you if the changes would change the design enough to cause safety issues.

The carts we have work well for us and meet our needs. They adjust to both different horses and to different people. If you are not in a hurry to buy, then I would suggest that you take the time to try out different carts before you spend the money. I used and abused a Frontier Easy entry for years and would still recommend one if that cart would meet someone's needs.

Ron


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 27, 2010)

> Help, my computer has gone .. Sorry for the multiple





> Ok .. this the last one? I only pushed the button once.. honest.





>





> Oops.


Sorry, but THAT hit my "funny button"...


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 27, 2010)

Margo_C-T said:


> The 'standard' for Frontier and several other EE pipe carts is 48" for A sized; you can order a 'set' of 54" for B sized. I have used the 48" on all of my A driving horses, 32-34". I do know of someone who cut a couple of inches off of her Frontier 48" shafts, on the suggestion of an ADS clinician; they were still OK, though just a BIT short for my preference. I got a set of the 54" shafts for my fully-38" B mare; they were just right, IMO. Based on my experience, I'd say the two lengths are suitable for each height range.


Ok that helps explain it yes she had a 54 inch cart and it was way to small she really needs a 60 inch shaft in EE measurements


----------

